# Defined Details - Open Day Sunday 24rd of March. (Glasgow)



## caledonia

*Defined Details - Open Day Sunday 24rd of March.*
We are proud to announce that on Sunday the 24rd of March at 10AM, we will open our doors to all members of Detailing World, friend and clients. So regardless of your length on the forum all are welcome.​
We have been planning over the Winter months to try and offer members a wide selection of manufactures and the wares. Invitations have went out to Max Protect, Carpro UK. Chemical Guys and a special guest as in Mr Origin (Stevie of Black Magic details). I am please to inform members that they have confirmed and are prepared to demonstrate and offer advice on the day. Not forgetting the chance to buy any product on the day. Invitation have also went out to others and hopeful I will be able to update this thread. When other manufactures sign up and clear their diaries. ​
I have already spoken to Stevie of Black Magic Detail. Informally. But he is prepared to put himself under the spot light and carry out some in house Alchemy on the day. Blending is own wax and hopefully will be an insight to those that wish to find out more, with regards to their wares.
From passed meet that I have attended I also know Janis of Max Protect and Andy of CarproUk. Will be there to offer advice and demo the products. Showing the benefits and ease of use associated with both brands. Highlighting the pluses and what individuals can expect from their products once applied correctly.
The day will start with a safe wash procedure demonstrated by one of Chemical Guys representatives. David an Ed will also be available to answer question and demonstrate as to how to get the most from their vast selection of detailing product. ​
We will be running a competition on the day. Where participates can have a play with various coating that have been applied to Scrap panels. The nature of the competition is to guess the coatings, by water behaviour as well as other means. The person that guess the most correct coating will be offered a free Exterior protection detail on their car or a 1 to 1 training day. At a time convenient to both parties and carried out by myself located in Glasgow studio. 
This competition and hands on machine polishing covering a basic machine set will be a charity affair to raise funds for Cancer research. All we ask is you drop a few coins into the buckets on the day and take part in this services and demonstrations on offer. I have also managed to secure a discount code as a Accredited detailer for any members that are looking to venture into the Polish Angel car care. Again as before a small donation is all that is required and you will not be disappointed in the quality of the products and service received. ​
Just a recent update we also have the chance of getting a PDI expert alone on the day if there is enough interest. But this will be confirmed at a later date.
More information will be added in the fullness of time and I would be interested in members offering suggestions as to what they may possibly be interested in seen or covering on the day. Obviously limitations will apply.​
Gordon. 


Just a small update to the manufactures on the day. I have now had it confirmed that there will be a representative from Maxolen Car Care and also Carlack in attendance on the day.​


----------



## stewartmak7

Sounds good Gordon, might get along to this !


----------



## caledonia

stewartmak7 said:


> Sounds good Gordon, might get along to this !


 You will no doubt see it mentioned on Be Tappd also Stewart. More than welcome m8. :thumb:


----------



## Mick

i should be there (will confirm nearer the time!):thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

I was going to go until I seen that post ^^^^

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mick

ey ey ey! thats a bit harsh  :lol:

Im sure you will be busy washing your hair anyway...oh, wait, thats not right :lol: :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

The Cueball said:


> I was going to go until I seen that post ^^^^
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:


:lol: not sure if I want to go now after noticing the Dumbarton Hooligans are going


----------



## Jack

I think I'll try and come along.


----------



## Mick

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: not sure if I want to go now after noticing the Dumbarton Hooligans are going


And just who said you were invited ya thug?? :lol:

Be good to catch up if you make the trek through though, in all seriousness 

:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing

I should be able to make it...


----------



## Spoony

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: not sure if I want to go now after noticing the Dumbarton Hooligans are going


You rang?

I'll go probably


----------



## mkv

I will be there....Pakora and nan bread better be on order!...And dont forget the spicy onions....:lol:


----------



## Ravinder

mkv said:


> I will be there....Pakora and nan bread better be on order!...And dont forget the spicy onions....:lol:


Just had all 3 and more! 
Proper stuffed!


----------



## caledonia

mkv said:


> I will be there....Pakora and nan bread better be on order!...And dont forget the spicy onions....:lol:


 :lol:I know m8. I still cant believe he eat all that and then started to complain he had heartburn :lol:

They will still be eating all that food next week. 

Just a small update to the manufactures on the day. I have now had it confirmed that there will be a representative from Maxolen Car Care and also Carlack in attendance on the day.

Gordon.

It may also be of benefit if we can form a list of those that are wishing to attend. So we can gauge numbers.

1.
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10.


----------



## Mick

1. Mick
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

:thumb:


----------



## tartanhaggis

Me and the wee man please:thumb:
really looking forward to this Gordon


----------



## Dave KG

I hope to pop along to this for a bit or rest and relaxation after inspection week...


----------



## Alan W

Nice one Dave! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Mick

updated List (& Bump )

1. StewartMak7
2. Mick
3. Jack
4. CraigQQ?
5. Prism Detailing
6. Spoony
7. MKV
8. Tartanhaggis
9. Tartanhaggis Jr.
10.Dave KG
11.Alan W?
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Alan W

Thanks Mick! :thumb:

I'm on the list in the OTHER THREAD. 

Alan W


----------



## Mick

Indeed you are Alan, never saw that thread


----------



## G3BML

I'm down in Kilmarnock, can I come up? Lewis


----------



## Mick

absolutely mate, if you could make it im sure Gordon would be chuffed to have you :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

G3BML said:


> I'm down in Kilmarnock, can I come up? Lewis


NAW...

:lol: only joking... were a friendly bunch!


----------



## Max Protect

Can't wait on this one, so much love in the air 

Will be fun!

Janis


----------



## AaronGTi

1. Alan W
2. CraigQQ
3. Robert
4. Aaron
5. Jack
6. Stewart
7. Chris
8. Tartanhaggis
9. Tartanhaggis Jr
10. Mick
11. Prism
12. Spoony
13. MKV
14. DaveKG
15. G3BML

Think thats it all updated from both threads.


----------



## Rgk Detailing

Stick me on the list also, will just be a flying visit s I have a 75th birthday party to go to later in the afternoon.


----------



## AaronGTi

1. Alan W
2. CraigQQ
3. Robert
4. Aaron
5. Jack
6. Stewart
7. Chris
8. Tartanhaggis
9. Tartanhaggis Jr
10. Mick
11. Prism
12. Spoony
13. MKV
14. DaveKG
15. G3BML
16. Richard RGK


----------



## G3BML

So where would I meet everyone? Can someone send me the address? 
Cheers, 
Lewis


----------



## Mick

I think its unit 6 (its the 2nd/3rd unit in on the left)

Flemington Industrial Estate. 420 Hamilton Road Cambuslang G72 7TN Glasgow


----------



## CraigQQ

find the industrial estate, and look for the cquartz sign above the door :lol:


----------



## G3BML

Thank you, I'll see you guys there 

Lewis


----------



## kenny-c

Might try and pop along


----------



## Alan W

kenny-c said:


> Might try and pop along


Do it! :thumb: The more the merrier! 

Alan W


----------



## Cquartz

CraigQQ said:


> find the industrial estate, and look for the cquartz sign above the door :lol:


Funny thing you mentioned it!
i should start selling these fabric banners as "Scottish proof weather" signs, past 2 years already the terrible weather there lol..


----------



## Spotless Detailing

cant make this wish i could, hope it is a good day, 

callum


----------



## Max Protect

Dammit, seems I will have to drive up there :wall::wall::wall:

Anyone needing a lift from London...

Will be a good day!!! Can't miss this, even if easyjet refuses to reschedule their flights for the day


----------



## Black Magic Detail

Max Protect said:


> Dammit, seems I will have to drive up there :wall::wall::wall:
> 
> Anyone needing a lift from London...
> 
> Will be a good day!!! Can't miss this, even if easyjet refuses to reschedule their flights for the day


are you going to bring the sun with you again Janis:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

Updated list to include 2 friends coming. (17&18)

1. Alan W
2. CraigQQ
3. Robert
4. Aaron
5. Jack
6. Stewart
7. Chris
8. Tartanhaggis
9. Tartanhaggis Jr
10. Mick
11. Prism
12. Spoony
13. MKV
14. DaveKG
15. G3BML
16. Richard RGK
17. Peter
18. Andy(carpro uk)


----------



## CarPro.UK

I will be there along with a boot full of CarPro goodies- will have most of the core products but if anybody wants any of the bigger quantities- let me know. :thumb:

See you there. 

Andy


----------



## Alan2145

Gordon, can you add me too mate? Might be a late arrival, take it that won't be a problem? How long you running the open day for? Cheers


----------



## Max Protect

Black Magic Detail said:


> are you going to bring the sun with you again Janis:thumb:


Always take the sun with me Stevie 

Hoping it will have enough batteries this time too!!!

Janis


----------



## caledonia

1. Alan W
2. CraigQQ
3. Robert
4. Aaron
5. Jack
6. Stewart
7. Chris
8. Tartanhaggis
9. Tartanhaggis Jr
10. Mick
11. Prism
12. Spoony
13. MKV
14. DaveKG
15. G3BML
16. Richard RGK
17. Peter
18. Andy(carpro uk) 
19. Stevie (Black Magic)
20 Janis (Max Protect) (Tired after a long drive)
21 Alan (Loud and proud with a few RS boys)
22 David & Ed (Chemical Guys)

Sorry for the lake of replies. But snowed under at present.
A few Manufacturers are in on Saturday setting up there product and I am sure the rest will be bright and early on Sunday. Doors open as mentioned at 10am and the day will start ay Chemical Guys UK.
If there is any members that have a dark coloured car that would like to take part in a long term test on say there bonnet. Could you please shout up on this thread and I will be in contact.
As previously mentioned this open day is open to all. Regardless of time or experience and all are welcome.
Our address is 
Flemington Ind Est
420 Hamilton Rd.
Halfway, Cambuslang
Glasgow. G72 7TN.
Hope to see you all on Sunday. But would wrap up warm. Due to our lovely Spring weather we have in Scotland at present. 
Gordon.


----------



## AaronGTi

3 tshirts, 2 jumpers and a coat cause its fcukin boltic :thumb:


----------



## John M

Can you add my name to the list please.

Thanks

John


----------



## Spoony

AaronGTi said:


> 3 tshirts, 2 jumpers and a coat cause its fcukin boltic :thumb:


East coast fairy :lol:


----------



## Thug Pug

1. Alan W
2. CraigQQ
3. Robert
4. Aaron
5. Jack
6. Stewart
7. Chris
8. Tartanhaggis
9. Tartanhaggis Jr
10. Mick
11. Prism
12. Spoony
13. MKV
14. DaveKG
15. G3BML
16. Richard RGK
17. Peter
18. Andy(carpro uk) 
19. Stevie (Black Magic)
20 Janis (Max Protect) (Tired after a long drive)
21 Alan (Loud and proud with a few RS boys)
22 David & Ed (Chemical Guys)
23 Robert -Thug Pug


----------



## Dave28

Gordon, I'll be there but will probably be a bit later

David


----------



## Dave KG

Going to have to bow out of this I'm afraid, this week has been insane at work and next week I am now manning a 24 hour charity football event in the school so will need the weekend for report writing. Pity, as I was looking forward to a nice little detailing meet but just don't have the time to come down this weekend


----------



## Alan W

That's a shame Dave.  Hope to catch up with you another time. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Dave KG

Alan W said:


> That's a shame Dave.  Hope to catch up with you another time. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Aye will do Alan, perhaps in the summer months when I take out some old hat outdated detailing gear to sort my cars out after this winter  I've not washed either of them in weeks but they are both white just now anyway under the snow that's falling


----------



## caledonia

1. Alan W
2. CraigQQ
3. Robert
4. Aaron
5. Jack
6. Stewart
7. Chris x3
8. Tartanhaggis
9. Tartanhaggis Jr
10. Mick
11. Prism
12. Spoony
13. MKV
14. John M
15. G3BML
16. Richard RGK
17. Peter
18. Andy(carpro uk) 
19. Stevie (Black Magic)
20 Janis (Max Protect) (Tired after a long drive)
21 Alan (Loud and proud with a few RS boys) x4
22 David & Ed (Chemical Guys)
23 Robert -Thug Pug
24 Dave28.

Nothing new up here in Scotland. But as per the weather is threatening to throw a curve ball. I have spoken to Janis this morning and is still planning on heading up from London. As are most other manufacturers. So we are still planning on running this meet.

I am just looking for some confirmation as it where. For individual attending and if in doubt I would appreciate this was mentioned. Due to the long distance other are traveling in not so great weather conditions. 

Washing demos and the like are now subject to conditions and weather permitting. 

Apart form this it is business as usual as it where.

Gordon.


----------



## Spoony

I've collected a load of Maxolen stock to offer to you on the day as Pat could not make it.

This will be sold on a discount with it increasing the more you buy:

1 item - 10%
2-3 items - 15%
4+ items - 20%

There will also be a raffle ticket issued with each purchase up to a maximum of four tickets. So 1 product 1 ticket, 2 products 2 tickets... etc. There will be 2 prizes as per the photos below:

I will also have 4 VRG's if anyone is looking for one

Maxolen Kit:










Carlack Kit:










I will get Gordon to draw the lucky tickets as the day draws to a close. Hope this whets your whistle. I won't have any Carlack stock on the day.


----------



## Alan W

caledonia said:


> I am just looking for some confirmation as it where. For individual attending and if in doubt I would appreciate this was mentioned. Due to the long distance other are traveling in not so great weather conditions.
> 
> Gordon.


I'll be there Gordon! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## stewartmak7

Ill be there 100% Gordon


----------



## caledonia

Looking good Stu and thanks for the update lads.
Stewart I also may have solved that question you have. Will be in touch or if not before I will chat to you on Sunday.


----------



## AaronGTi

Were still deffo coming too


----------



## CraigQQ

Andy, Pete and myself are still coming tomorrow as well Gordon.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## CarPro.UK

CraigQQ said:


> Andy, Pete and myself are still coming tomorrow as well Gordon.
> 
> Looking forward to it!


Yup- still got the winter tyres on! :doublesho :thumb:

Andy


----------



## caledonia

CraigQQ said:


> Andy, Pete and myself are still coming tomorrow as well Gordon.
> 
> Looking forward to it!


 Glad to hear it Craig. O and you might wish to hold Andys hand when I take a Scotchy pad to this at some point.












CarPro.UK said:


> Yup- still got the winter tyres on! :doublesho :thumb:
> 
> Andy


 We might the Winter cloths also. :thumb:. Which reminds me I need to call you with a small order.:thumb:


----------



## Mick

scotch pad?!?! 


think i was just sick in my mouth a wee bit ...

Spoony, have you still got your winter wheels on? mind I've got that jack for you


----------



## Derekh929

Have a good day guys sounds great


----------



## Spoony

Mick said:


> scotch pad?!?!
> 
> think i was just sick in my mouth a wee bit ...
> 
> Spoony, have you still got your winter wheels on? mind I've got that jack for you


Thankfully I do lol.

Cheers might need it if if ever warms up!


----------



## Mick

aye, you will be glad they are still on today, a bit wild out there :lol:


----------



## Spoony

Mick said:


> aye, you will be glad they are still on today, a bit wild out there :lol:


They were excellent mate, was up Campbell avenue at 7am just cause I could lol


----------



## Goodfella36

Have a great day all looking forward to the tests Gordon has planned for the day :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing

Looks like I'll be there the full day tomorrow, looking forward to putting a few names to faces :thumb:


----------



## Mick

indeed. glad you will be there Richard :thumb:

i should be there for about 11 or so. I generally dont do mornings :lol:


----------



## M4D YN

Mick said:


> indeed. glad you will be there Richard :thumb:
> 
> i should be there for about 11 or so. I generally dont do mornings :lol:


me either :lol:


----------



## stangalang

Good luck tomorrow guys. Really sorry and gutted I can't make it, just have a great time and take lots of pics


----------



## Mick

stangalang said:


> Good luck tomorrow guys. Really sorry and gutted I can't make it, just have a great time and take lots of pics


you were coming?

thats a long drive :lol:


----------



## stangalang

Mick said:


> you were coming?
> 
> thats a long drive :lol:


Of course! I've done further :thumb: Stay over the night before and a few scoops, happy days!


----------



## Mick

your keen!

impressive :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

Mick said:


> indeed. glad you will be there Richard :thumb:
> 
> i should be there for about 11 or so. I generally dont do mornings :lol:





M4D YN said:


> me either :lol:


Coupl'a lazy barstewards



stangalang said:


> Good luck tomorrow guys. Really sorry and gutted I can't make it, just have a great time and take lots of pics


You suck Matt, get your ar se in the car and get up here :lol:


----------



## caledonia

Derekh929 said:


> Have a good day guys sounds great


One day we will get you down the M90 Derek that for sure and I am sure you will have another chance in the future.



Rgk Detailing said:


> Looks like I'll be there the full day tomorrow, looking forward to putting a few names to faces :thumb:


 Ah Good another set of helping hands :thumb:


M4D YN said:


> me either :lol:


 Come on Scott you can make it as it will be good to catch up once more. Been a while. 


stangalang said:


> Good luck tomorrow guys. Really sorry and gutted I can't make it, just have a great time and take lots of pics





Goodfella36 said:


> Have a great day all looking forward to the tests Gordon has planned for the day :thumb:


Thanks lads. But as above there will be others. Sometime as they say family first. But if you canny get up here sure I will manage down there. Road trip anyone ????

Well weather this far has held up not any worst that before. Very cold so wrap up well and will make sure that there is plenty tea coffee and hot drinks available. Just bring your change and mind and throw some loose coins in the bucket. All in a great cause and for Cancer research. :thumb:

See you all tomorrow.
Gordon.


----------



## Mick

Scott will be there, I might have to drag him out bed by the hair though :lol:

If ive got a shiner, youll know whats happened...


----------



## CraigQQ

Was thinking of bringing the Rotex if anyone wanted a play with one? 

Knew you have the Rap Gordon, do you have the rotex too or shall I bring it along?


----------



## Alan W

Goodfella36 said:


> Have a great day all looking forward to the tests Gordon has planned for the day :thumb:





stangalang said:


> Good luck tomorrow guys. Really sorry and gutted I can't make it, just have a great time and take lots of pics


Shame you guys can't make it tomorrow but family comes first. :thumb:

Look forward to seeing you some other time. 

Alan W


----------



## Alan W

CraigQQ said:


> Was thinking of bringing the Rotex if anyone wanted a play with one?
> 
> Knew you have the Rap Gordon, do you have the rotex too or shall I bring it along?


He has mine and I should never have sold it! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## caledonia

Mick said:


> Scott will be there, I might have to drag him out bed by the hair though :lol:
> 
> If ive got a shiner, youll know whats happened...


I go on rub it in why don't you. We I will have you know that cuey and I have just had a hair washing session. But in all the excitement I forgot to remember him about tomorrow. Dam. But he will at least not have his usual excuse. :lol:


CraigQQ said:


> Was thinking of bringing the Rotex if anyone wanted a play with one?
> 
> Knew you have the Rap Gordon, do you have the rotex too or shall I bring it along?


Got one in the unit Craig after all no good detailers should be without the ultimate finish machine  But you have just talked yourself into a demo. Golden rule of my unit is no one leaves without doing some work. :thumb:

But I am sure Andy is bring his Vrg also as mine is old hat and 110V :lol:


----------



## caledonia

Alan W said:


> He has mine and I should never have sold it! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Tough


----------



## CraigQQ

Alan W said:


> He has mine and I should never have sold it! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Silly boy.. what you sold it for probably paid for your new one at £285 though :lol:
That's a spoony move.. sell something then buy it again 2 months later :lol:



caledonia said:


> I go on rub it in why don't you. We I will have you know that cuey and I have just had a hair washing session. But in all the excitement I forgot to remember him about tomorrow. Dam. But he will at least not have his usual excuse. :lol:
> 
> Got one in the unit Craig after all no good detailers should be without the ultimate finish machine  But you have just talked yourself into a demo. Golden rule of my unit is no one leaves without doing some work. :thumb:
> 
> But I am sure Andy is bring his Vrg also as mine is old hat and 110V :lol:


That's true.. it's an essential piece of kit..

A demo eh.. we'll see... think I'm washing my hair at that point... I actually have hair though 

I'll remember him to bring it if he's not already packed it, was in his car last night when he was at the unit though.


----------



## Alan W

CraigQQ said:


> Silly boy.. what you sold it for probably paid for your new one at £285 though :lol:


:lol: Tell me about it! :lol:

It was a couple of years ago now but did include a watch as part of a special anniversary promotion. :thumb:

Bet you haven't got one of those! 

Alan W


----------



## Spoony

Well, I'll probably not sell this one. I'm happy with the flex rotary for now. Coupled with the ro125 I'll be unstoppable


----------



## Mick

Only if you ever polish anything Stuart :lol:


----------



## Spoony

Mick said:


> Only if you ever polish anything Stuart :lol:


Changed days mick I'm a polishing master!


----------



## M4D YN

Spoony said:


> Changed days mick I'm a polishing master!


a have a wee golf and van looking for you when bored then bestis pal :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

Alan W said:


> :lol: Tell me about it! :lol:
> 
> It was a couple of years ago now but did include a watch as part of a special anniversary promotion. :thumb:
> 
> Bet you haven't got one of those!
> 
> Alan W


WHAT!! I want one!! I never wear a watch.. but I want one!



Spoony said:


> Well, I'll probably not sell this one. I'm happy with the flex rotary for now. Coupled with the ro125 I'll be unstoppable





Mick said:


> Only if you ever polish anything Stuart :lol:





Spoony said:


> Changed days mick I'm a polishing master!


He's a changed man Mick.. He's been polishing 3 weekends on the trot! limo's and all sorts the chap's been putting in effort..
wont last long :lol:


----------



## Spoony

Nah it'll last till lunchtime today :lol:

I'll go back to ignoring the polishing stage 

You don't want a festool watch lol wtfs the point in that lol


----------



## Black Magic Detail

well im poured ,packed and ready to roll,see you all tomorrow
stevie


----------



## CraigQQ

Spoony said:


> Nah it'll last till lunchtime today :lol:
> 
> I'll go back to ignoring the polishing stage
> 
> You don't want a festool watch lol wtfs the point in that lol


its a must have now! can't find one for sale anywhere  not expensive though, seem to go for anything between 10-40 $

EDIT: nevermind the images... they were mahoosive.

http://www.gratisimage.dk/graphic/images/2012/September/04/44A7_504633D3.jpg
http://www.gratisimage.dk/graphic/images/2012/September/04/D939_504633D3.jpg


----------



## caledonia

You have now or would you like me to bring it lol. Still even got its plastic film on both front and back. :thumb:


----------



## MaDGeoff

Shall try to pop along and I will mind to bring some pennies for your bucket.


----------



## Mick

just leaving the 'shire in 10. no luck waking Scott up though :lol:


----------



## Mick

just back home, before picking up the missus (time to spare, spoony ).

heres some pics from the day, although im sure Janis and Gordon will have better ones, these are just from the mobile 

car being foamed:










Gordon hard at it:










Andy looking busy (as ever :devil:










HyrdO2 being demo'd on front door:










Polishing the bonnet, as Stuart tackles the rest of the car (by hand!):










Rear quarter(maxolen 3in1 polish and carlack sealant, looking good!) also rear door on this side done with maxolen 3in1polish topped with AF Desire (lol at the pot ):










Janis, Gordon, and Richard all tackling the bonnet with rotaries:










And again, Aaron doing his 'tog (Andy looking busy, again  :lol:










Bouncers salute the fruit being applied to the boot:










Wax on, Wax off:










Some shininess after buffing it off:










The finished result (front door is maxolen 3 in 1 polsih topped with Black Magic Detail wax, front wing is AG SRP topped with collinite 845 insulator wax, tyres finished with maxolen tyre and rubber prep):










other side (front wing is DJ red mist, door is Carpro Hydro2, rear door and qaurter is maxolen polish/carlack again):










Bonnet (left half is corrected and topped with Carpro CquartzUK, Right half rear is (i think, Janis?) ax protect V1 topped with V4, right front is Max protect V1 topped with V2:










Steve at BMD making a wax live (Janis taking pictures):










And again (Andy, looking interested :lol:










Thats it :thumb:

Over to you guys for some more better pics


----------



## CraigQQ

Was a great laugh, very informative..

and the Bonnet coating test was brilliant, very fair to all competitors with the results I was expecting/hoping for.. Car Pro CQUK and DLUX first and second place after all chemical tests.
Surprised a little by the most expensive coating in the test being the worst performing. 22PLE VX1 Pro(by some margin, infact me and Janis both picked it as the control panel, so its performance was worse than nothing lol)
All coatings similar in marring/scotchpad/brush resistance (none of them faired very well to be honest, but against extremely gritty sponge, a dirty floor brush and a scotchpad you normally wouldn't use any of these to wash your car lol)


Screw you Gordon, you know I want that watch lol.. 

Thanks to everyone who came or exhibited today, and Andy for letting me tag along in his car.


----------



## Spoony

Enjoyed it today. If anyone wants more info on Maxolen you know where I'm at.

I done a fair chunk of work today, invoice in the post mick.


----------



## Mick

aye you did your bit :thumb:

Im looking for some of that maxolen polish, forgot to get some off you (and some sealant when it comes in), but i know where you live :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

I'll get some maxolen to try when my stocks of cleaning products start to dwindle spoony son..

Power of work today, good job lad.. micks car was looking great.
did you lads finish down the boot and roof?


----------



## Prism Detailing

Great day with some interesting results on the testing of the sealants. Good to catch up with a all was a great BUT cold day....Gordon need to pay the lecky bill and get the heating on next time ! lol


----------



## Spoony

Mick had to shoot off so I couldn't get back in to redo the boot. Bloody vagrants ruining my hard work.


----------



## Mick

Spoony said:


> Mick had to shoot off so I couldn't get back in to redo the boot. Bloody vagrants ruining my hard work.


yeah, ill sort the boot tomorrow. the roof can remain just polished as a control panel :lol:


----------



## Alan W

My fingers have finally recovered sufficient movement to post and thank Gordon for his fine hospitality today and Andy, Janis and Stevie for the demos and insight into their products. :thumb:

The bonnet coatings test was interesting to say the least, eh guys! :devil: Well done to CarPro! 

Despite the cold it great day and winning the raffle prize of one of Black Magic Details beautifully crafted pots of Genesis wax was the icing on the cake for me!  Thanks again for your generosity in donating Stevie! :thumb:

Thanks all. :wave:

Alan W


----------



## Mick

^^ jammy swine! :lol:

if you fell in the clyde you would come out with a salmon in your gub :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

See how cquartz won the bonnet test can I safely go round and scorch pad micks bonnet?

Aye the boot will need a tickle with finishing polish I reckon then coating


----------



## Mick

its getting a coating and thats it whack! :lol:

and wether its _safe_ or not to do that depends entirely on how confident you are in outrunning my dog :lol:


----------



## Alan W

Mick said:


> ^^ jammy swine! :lol:


:lol: You're one to talk - you got your car detailed for free! 

Alan W


----------



## Mick

touche!


----------



## Derekh929

What's great about this is companies willing to compare there products against other this can only benefit all parties well done to those involved, remember when a company we know wanted to do a challenge and they got shot down in smoke


----------



## Spoony

None of yous have made a fuss about my demos, cheers lads


----------



## Mick

you did follow Andy and his rather impressive demo. a bit like going in doing standup after frankie boyle. its never going to end well :lol:


----------



## gally

Brilliant stuff guys, not like Andy not to get stuck in.....

Great cause benefited!


----------



## Mick

gally said:


> Brilliant stuff guys, not like Andy not to get stuck in.....
> 
> Great cause benefited!


thats a good point. where were you?!? 

and yes, look forward to hearing how much was raised for charity.


----------



## Spoony

Mick said:


> thats a good point. where were you?!?
> 
> and yes, look forward to hearing how much was raised for charity.


Kev doesn't dae weekends!


----------



## gally

Sundays are fine but we just picked up our new Kitten! 

I'll travel just to see your face Spoony! :lol:


----------



## Spoony

gally said:


> Sundays are fine but we just picked up our new Kitten!
> 
> I'll travel just to see your face Spoony! :lol:


It's the only reason Craig went

Anyone else got pics by the way?


----------



## Mick

I know Janis and gordon took some. will no doubt take them a while to get them up though. Janis will still be driving :lol:

And craig went for some of my wax, but he never took a pot. I brought a spoon and everything.


----------



## stangalang

So a successful day then? Glad it was enjoyed


----------



## Goodfella36

Glad a good day was had just spoke to Gordon interesting how the coatings did and not much different to results I got though sounds like a poor show from 22ple

Got to come to next one wish I could of been there today.

Well done Alan on the wax I would of liked that myself


----------



## CraigQQ

Goodfella36 said:


> Glad a good day was had just spoke to Gordon interesting how the coatings did and not much different to results I got though sounds like a poor show from 22ple
> 
> Got to come to next one wish I could of been there today.
> 
> Well done Alan on the wax I would of liked that myself


We will hold you to that...

I said from the beginning when 22PLE was marketed as "highest quantity of silica in any coating on the market" that having as much silica as you want in a product means nothing if the solvents and bonding agents don't bond it to the paint.. which seems to be the case.

It's like the wax thing "highest % of carnauba on the market" that doesn't mean anything if the other waxes, oils and solvents in the mix aren't right.. else the dodo flat earth paper weight would be the best wax in the world.


----------



## The Cueball

the biscuits were OK....


----------



## Goodfella36

CraigQQ said:


> We will hold you to that...
> 
> I said from the beginning when 22PLE was marketed as "highest quantity of silica in any coating on the market" that having as much silica as you want in a product means nothing if the solvents and bonding agents don't bond it to the paint.. which seems to be the case.
> 
> It's like the wax thing "highest % of carnauba on the market" that doesn't mean anything if the other waxes, oils and solvents in the mix aren't right.. else the dodo flat earth paper weight would be the best wax in the world.


Ill be over just so you Scottish lot can give me digs Im sure lol

22ple is one I never tried kind of glad I saved the money now


----------



## Spoony

The Cueball said:


> the biscuits were OK....


Did I miss cueball or did I just not know you as cueball lol

Biscuits? Barely got one!


----------



## The Cueball

Spoony said:


> Did I miss cueball or did I just not know you as cueball lol
> 
> Biscuits? Barely got one!


the guy in the red shouting at people...


----------



## Spoony

I do remember seeing you actually but not the shouting lol


----------



## The Cueball

Spoony said:


> I do remember seeing you actually but not the shouting lol


I was upset at the state of Micks alloys!!! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Spoony

The Cueball said:


> I was upset at the state of Micks alloys!!! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Haha yes indeed!

I was so upset at the state of his car I somehow cleaned it. Inclusive of inside windows!


----------



## Mick

hey hey! cheeky!

I couldnt believe you turned up Cuey,one minute I was reading a PM from you, the next minute im getting abuse for having scabby alloys :lol:

I ate the last of those biscuits. Pat from Maxolen wasnt amused :lol:


----------



## The Cueball

thought I better try my best, and as I was passing..... :lol:

Good to catch up 

:thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Well a big thanks to everyone that braved the cold weather today and made it all worth while. Especially to Janis safe journey home m8. And a special thanks goes to Andy at Carpro. Steveie Black magic Detail our wax guru on the day and all everyone else old and new. Great day and as usual with Detailing World meets made new friend and meet up with some old acquaintances once more. Next one in Fife and Try and do better weather wise that I did. None the less thank you all.

I have unfortunately left tonight with all the funds raise for Cancer research. But this will be counted tomorrow and I will post up the sum raised. Next meet if there is a raffle Alan W is banned form all raffles as that is the last two meet he has one the price :lol:

Here are a few picture of the day. But the test will be posted once all videos and picture are gathered. Form all cameras.

Standing water on drivers door.









My Carpro himself applying Hrdro2









Everyone was scared of the cold water so I got left to rinse.


















Drivers door showing a 50/50 after hydro2 applied and rinsed.


















Beading from Hydro









Mr Spoon demoing Maxolen rinse aid and its sheeting ability on a no protected panel




























Inside and dried off. Mr Spoon sets the heather on fire to keep warn and cleanses the demo car prior to applying various waxes and product to the car. Results will be monitored and Yes reported back by Mick. You are duly bond now Mick.



















Stevie decided to make some warm and welcoming OCD Nourishments.









While Janis and Andy set about applying there products and wares to Micks Bonnet.

Finished shots once machine polished and CarproUk and Maxprotect V1 + V2 as well as V1 +V4 where applied.



























Just at that moment Stevie caught Aaron red handed eating his last lollypop as you can see.


----------



## Mick

that wax label is genuis :lol:


----------



## stangalang

Undesirable. One of many :lol: I think I just [email protected]


----------



## Spoony

Good pics Gordon, where's my special thanks lol. I made sure there wasn't a non shiny car in your polishing bay haha.

Yeah Alan is the luckiest man with raffles. It's a great prize. I was quite impressed with the BMD wax, it's very nice to apply and remove. I'll be honest some pots I didn't like some I did, I suppose that's the beauty of the unique pots, different ones appeal to different people.

I'll do my best to get through to fife for a meet if one is arranged as it was good fun today. I'm not cleaning next meet unless its my car lol.


----------



## Mick

^^ road trip :thumb:

Ill keep a thread updated of the progress when i wash it Gordon


----------



## Spoony

Mick said:


> ^^ road trip :thumb:
> 
> Ill keep a thread updated of the progress if i wash it Gordon


^^^^ efa


----------



## Goodfella36

Haha I thought it was quite desired by a lot


----------



## AaronGTi

Thanks to all for a very good day, it was absolutely boltic I had to steal a hi vis jacket to heat me up a bit 
Thanks Gordon for the hospitality and good laughs and also the Polishangel discount 
Thanks Andy for the DLUX :thumb:
Janis good to see you again mate.
Richard good to see you too mate.
Stevie cheers for today always a pleasure :thumb:
Hope ive not missed anyone.

Next meet will be in Fife @ Stevie's studio Black Magic Detail all are welcome, will be in May probably.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

great day guys,thanks go's out to gordon for hosting the day and spoony the only one that done some real detailing on the day:thumb:
nice pic gordon:lol::lol: what was i thinking about at that time?:speechles
next time at my place when its a bit warmer 
regards stevie


----------



## Mick

Maybe I should have said when I get it washed Stuart, buddy, pal, chum lol


----------



## caledonia

Just to verify the running order as as some have said there was a few surprises. Even for me as most of these products are either new or been remodelled. Since the last experiments.









Once all the picture and video are complied I will get them sorted out. Not that people on the day need reminding

Gordon.


----------



## Rgk Detailing

Great day today guys, good to put some names to faces :thumb:

Andy, Janis, Stevie, and Aaron, great to see you guys again.

and thanks to Gordon for hosting the day, and also for the interesting and rather surprising sealant test 

Richard


----------



## MaDGeoff

Thanks for putting it on Gordon, Nice for me being a newbie to see some products in use. It would seem that my wallet took a beating again though.


----------



## Alan W

Goodfella36 said:


> Well done Alan on the wax I would of liked that myself


Thanks Lee! 

I'll send the wax down and you can have a play with it yourself. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## mkv

Great day...So good to put faces to names and great to catch up with old friends.
Think everyone enjoyed the day. Some fantastics demos throughout the day. It was cold but still great fun. Thanks to everyone who came along.


----------



## John M

Thanks for a great day Gordon, as a newbie it was another good learning experience.

Sorry I had to leave early, but I had to pick up my daughter.


Thanks again

John


----------



## stewartmak7

Yeah great day Gordon , thanks very much , also some good buys , interesting to see different sealants in action. Good to catch up with some friends , maybe bring some heavier clothing next time as I couldn't feel my hands when I left :thumb:


----------



## Mick

^^ it was my feet man, baltic!

think we all need to stick a quid in the meter next time :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

I was the same.. t'was my feet that were cold..

next time I'll bring a can of the red diesel for your heater Gordon you tight wad


----------



## Mick

CraigQQ said:


> I was the same.. t'was my feet that were cold..
> 
> next time I'll bring a can of the red diesel for your heater Gordon you tight wad


youll be doing well to run a gas heater on cherry :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

I thought his was a diesel heater :lol:


----------



## Mick

those big gas bottles in the corner were a dead giveaway. mind you, to be fair, you never spent as long cuddling it as i did! :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

the only time I was near the heater was telling Spoony, Andy, Pete and you to stop being big jessies and get away from the heater :lol:


----------



## Goodfella36

Alan W said:


> Thanks Lee!
> 
> I'll send the wax down and you can have a play with it yourself. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Very kind offer Alan thank you.


----------



## Max Protect

:newbie:Thanks Gordon for organizing this! And please, next time somethings going on up there, remind me not to drive 

Stevie, looking forwards to give your genesis a go soon and Aaron, always a pleasure  The offer stands, for you too Andy  would be a great laugh...

Good to catch up with you too Rich RKG Sir, Pat, Alan W, Stuart - was a pleasure. 

thanks to everyone who came! Cheers to the next meet at BMD

Videos and pics of the various testing on the bonnet is uploading right now and will be posted by someone shortly.

In one of them you can see Andy spraying hydro8 on his stripes while Gordon is changing tools...  

Was a great day!

Thanks,
Janis


----------



## Alan W

Goodfella36 said:


> Very kind offer Alan thank you.


No problem Lee, I'll get a box and get it off to you later this week. 



Max Protect said:


> Good to catch up with you too Rich RKG Sir, Pat, Alan W, Stuart - was a pleasure.


It was good to meet you also Janis and glad to hear you made it home safely! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## mjhill

Gordon
any idea when the next machine polishing course will be held. 


michael


----------



## Max Protect

Apologies for the delay with pictures, was busy doing the thing everyone is talking about here :detailer:




























Rich is ON IT!!!










So is Gordon 










Some discusions and buffing...










Craig and Alan W seem to have an interesting subject there 










Max Protect side










Car Pro side



















Crazy beading on the new UNC R (previously known as UNC v4) - UNC R does not need a topup - more info folowin shortly!










Crazy beading on the new UNC R (previously known as UNC v4) - UNC R does not need a topup - more info folowin shortly!










Stevie BLack Magic Detail cooking his magic!










Stevie BLack Magic Detail cooking his magic!










Stevie BLack Magic Detail cooking his magic!










Stevie BLack Magic Detail cooking his magic!























































Test panel after heavy abuse.

Regards, 
Janis


----------



## Mick

thanks for sharing Janis,

First update coming tomorrow (first wash since application). car has covered 400 miles already!


----------



## Max Protect

Mick said:


> thanks for sharing Janis,
> 
> First update coming tomorrow (first wash since application). car has covered 400 miles already!


Good stuff mate!

Let us know how it behaves!

Janis


----------



## Mick

Thread containing wash results here (first wash just completed )


----------



## Rgk Detailing

Great pics Mick, invoice is in the post for the polishing


----------



## Mick

No Worries Rich :lol:

You guys did a quality job on the Bonnet, was in the petrol station the other night and caught a glimpse under the halides in there, not a swirl in sight (well, apart from the odd RDS). then i saw the roof


----------

